# بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة



## كراميل شوب (6 يناير 2012)

مسـاء وصباح الخير حبايبي


حبيت اعرض لكم بضاعتي الجديدة مجموعة الشتوية والرسمية متوفرة لدي تصلك خلال يومين
وإن شاء الله تعجبكم
لطلب يرجئ تحديد الصورة بـ ارسالها ع الخاص
المقاسات فري سايز s-m فــــــــــٌقـــــــــــٌط ويوجد بعضها لارج 
في حال طلبت الزبونة 5 قطع فمآآ فوق نتكفل بشحن شركة فيدكس في حال طلبت اقل من 5 قطع تتكفل بشحن 65 ريال

وي هلا فيكم










































































ولمشاهدة البقيه زور متجر كراميل شوب 
اسمى ورقم الحساب بالمتجر
وليس لدي مندوبات


----------



## tjarksa (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة*

وفقك الله بالرزق المبارك في هاليوم المبارك .


----------



## كراميل شوب (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة*



tjarksa قال:


> وفقك الله بالرزق المبارك في هاليوم المبارك .


 
يسلموووووووووو اخي الكريم 
ويوفقك يارب


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة*

الله يوووفقك


----------



## كراميل شوب (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> الله يوووفقك


 


ويوفقك يارب


----------



## كراميل شوب (17 يناير 2012)

*رد: بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة*

سبحان الله


----------



## كراميل شوب (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: بضاعة شتوية روووعة والكمية محدودة*

سبحان الله


----------

